# Diablo 3 Gästepass



## McHäf (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

da nun die Gästepassfreie stater edition noch auf sich warten lässte such ich nun doch nach einem Gästepass... Würde mich um einen Gästepass sehr freuen da ich wie viele auch erstmal meinen Pc test will.

Viele Grüße


----------

